# forster area week of the 9th



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I i'm in the forster area next week and very keen for a fish.
I intend to try both the lake and the open water (charlottes head if weather permits).
I leave on saturday morning so if anyone is keen let me know before then so i can give you contact details.

Hope it's fishing better up there than in sydney at the moment.

Kerry


----------

